# What Is Your Favourite Hair Oil?



## esoterica (Oct 4, 2005)

This poll is for plain base oils. if your fav is something like WGO or Hot Six just vote "an oil not listed here", and tell us what it is here.  i'll set up a poll for those items in a separate thread. thanks ladies


----------



## cicilypayne (Oct 4, 2005)

Jaques Hair Oil by Jacques Ahead of Time Miami. It has a mixture of all the top oils. I love it.


----------



## Ronda123 (Oct 4, 2005)

My hair  _olive oil_.


----------



## esoterica (Oct 4, 2005)

cicilypayne said:
			
		

> Jaques Hair Oil by Jacques Ahead of Time Miami. It has a mixture of all the top oils. I love it.


dont forget to vote


----------



## secretdiamond (Oct 4, 2005)

Ive only tried carrot and jojoba so I dunno if i'm right or not, but I LOVE jojoba!! Carrot oil just sat on my hair-- it did nothing.


----------



## taraglam2 (Oct 4, 2005)

I voted for Jojoba Oil.  My second choice and or alternate hair oil is Hollywood Carrot Oil.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Oct 5, 2005)

I like jojoba too. It really meshes well with my leave-in con & does wonders at keeping my hair supple until the next poo. I also like the way it seals my ends.
I love to mix EVOO in cons, but it's just too heavy for daily application. Jojoba is light and it's the closest oil to the scalp's sebum.


----------



## LadyZ (Oct 5, 2005)

I voted Monoi...... But I like all of them


----------



## honey_jammz82 (Oct 5, 2005)

I voted for olive oil, but I used to love jojoba oil.  I could not find it when we lived in Tennessee, but now that I am in NY, I need to start using it again.


----------



## Koffie (Oct 5, 2005)

*Surge Lotion Motion #9*


----------



## angellazette (Oct 5, 2005)

I voted coconut oil!  I just recently started using EVOO and it's good too.  I've been wanting to try Meadowfoam and one of those organic sites asphyxxia posted has a product with olive oil, meadowfoam, and other good oils.  I may just try that.


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 5, 2005)

I voted for coconut oil as well.


----------



## trinigul (Oct 5, 2005)

coconut oil

bathe my hair in that stuff at night and put on and sleep in my combo satin-plastic bonnet.  i wake up to soft curls.


----------



## natstar (Oct 5, 2005)

It was so hard to decide-I like almost every oil listed.  I am a big fan of avocado, jojoba, olive &sweet almond oils.  But I use Africa's best ultimate oil for my pre-poo so I decided to vote for that-


----------



## Jewell (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm torn between coconut oil and evoo. I use coconut oil on dry hair for softness and shine, and I spray pure evoo on my ends after I have rinsed my hair for a CO wash. I put conditioner allover my hair and my ends are super moisturized and soft. I also LOVE Wild Growth Hair Oil, which is predominantly olive oil.


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Oct 5, 2005)

Coconut oil hands down. I don't use anything else.


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Oct 5, 2005)

I like castor oil, almond/sweet almond oils & grapeseed oils. But I voted for castor oil.


----------



## Victorian (Oct 5, 2005)

It's close between coconut and jojoba, but I went with coconut because I think it makes my hair even softer than the jojoba oil does. Plus I like the smell  
Pure olive oil always makes my hair shed like I-don't-know-what.  But I have some oil mixes that include olive oil and I don't have any shedding issues with those. *shrug*


----------



## Suri (Oct 5, 2005)

I love Olive, Coconut & Jojoba but my other favorites that I use regularly are Meadowfoam Seed Oil and Jasmine Oil.


----------



## Bronzedmuse (Oct 5, 2005)

I voted An Oil Not listed here because my favorite oils are Indian oils infused with various herbs. Most are in a coconut oil base. My favorite oils are: Vatika, Kesavardhini, Bringraj, and Brahmi Amla oils. Sorry, I don't have one favorite oil they are all my favorite. They are my hair conditioners.


----------



## cminter (Oct 5, 2005)

My fav is Kemi Oyl.


----------



## SoniT (Oct 5, 2005)

Jojoba is my favorite, followed by extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## victorious (Oct 5, 2005)

Olive Oil. I like EVOO or Africa's Best Organics Olive Oil. I like Wild Growth Hair Oil for my scalp too.


----------



## LABETT (Oct 5, 2005)

Castor is my favorite followed by Barry Fletchers Liquid Moisture Oil.


----------



## LongIslandBeauty (Oct 5, 2005)

I voted castor. My other oil is Surge Oil #9.


----------



## lala (Oct 5, 2005)

Jojoba oil is my favorite although I like extra virgin olive, grapeseed, and almond oils


----------



## krissyprissy (Oct 5, 2005)

I LOVE JOJOBA ON DRY HAIR AND OLIVE ON WET HAIR .


----------



## shellzfoshizzle (Oct 5, 2005)

None of them is my vote...lol.  Even though they are the "natural" oils, none of them alone have done well for my hair...they are too light.  


My favorite oil is *Wild Growth Oil.*  I like it because it has a mixture of Olive, Castor and Jojoba Oil in it along with all the other healthy stuff for black hair.  It's also thick but doesn't weight my hair down.  My hair drinks this stuff!


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (Oct 6, 2005)

So far it's cocout, but I enjoy other oils and I'm in the process of finding more favorites everyday.


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Oct 6, 2005)

Now its

Olive oil on damp hair
Coconut on dry hair
Keala oil when using heat
WildGrowth oil for roller sets


----------



## anks (Oct 6, 2005)

My fave is KeraCare Essential Oils. It has Olive, Castor, Coconut, Jojoba, Sesame,Aloe Vera, Sunflower Seed, Peanut Oils


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Oct 6, 2005)

I like to mix my oils. I esp love oils that are essential fatty acids like hempseed and linseed.


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Oct 6, 2005)

T_Banks said:
			
		

> My fave is KeraCare Essential Oils. It has Olive, Castor, Coconut, Jojoba, Sesame,Aloe Vera, Sunflower Seed, Peanut Oils



I forgot about this one. I like this one also.


----------



## luckymonkey1307 (Oct 6, 2005)

AFRICAN HAIR GLORY OIL! Smells terrible, but WOO WEE, it has everything in one for ya!


----------



## Mestiza (Oct 7, 2005)

Though, I love many of the oils listed on the poll, my favorite is Coconut Oil!


----------



## cocowhite (Oct 7, 2005)

Right now sweet almond oil, I love the way it leaves my hair looking all silky after baggie method...


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Oct 7, 2005)

I like KeraCare Essential Oils It is a combination of lots of the ones you listed! Smells nice too.


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 7, 2005)

cocowhite said:
			
		

> Right now sweet almond oil, I love the way it leaves my hair looking all silky after baggie method...



YES!  Sweet almond is an excellent oil.  Good choice.


----------



## Lioness (Oct 8, 2005)

My fave oil has to be WGO because it has most, not all, of the oils my hair likes,
However, I use plain olive oil on a regular basis, as its not heavy (like my West Indian Castor Oil). Its light but Olive oil doesn't really sink into my hair like the WGO does!

Also the WGO is one of a few of the only oils I'll use on my scalp without worying about blocking any pores.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 8, 2005)

luckymonkey1307 said:
			
		

> AFRICAN HAIR GLORY OIL! Smells terrible, but WOO WEE, it has everything in one for ya!




luckymonkey where can I purchase this? also, do you mind listing what's in it?

thanks in advance


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 8, 2005)

SerenityBreeze said:
			
		

> I like KeraCare Essential Oils It is a combination of lots of the ones you listed! Smells nice too.




serenitybreeze 

do you mind posting what oils are in this?

thanks in advance


----------



## Honey6928215 (Oct 10, 2005)

I voted for castor oil.  I use the Jamaican Black Castor Oil and my hair loves it.  I use EVOO to condition.


----------



## amy1234 (Oct 10, 2005)

I like to use castor oil on my scalp. And my favorite combo of oils is wild growth oil. It gives a nice sheen when my hair looks dull.


----------



## CandiceC (Oct 10, 2005)

I like Olive oil with Coconut oil coming in as a close second.


----------



## Peachtree (Oct 10, 2005)

I like alot of dif oils for dif reasons...

But I'll have to prolly go with EVOO... (although I haven't used it in a while)


----------



## london honey (Oct 11, 2005)

Virgin coconut oil is my absolute favourite


----------



## IntelligenceisBeautiful (Oct 12, 2005)

Evoo and carol's daughter tui hair oil


----------



## ryanshope (Oct 12, 2005)

I really like Natural Oasis..it smells good and is extremely nourishing for my hair...castor oil is high on my list as well..


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 12, 2005)

sweetness0099 said:
			
		

> I really like Natural Oasis..it smells good and is extremely nourishing for my hair...castor oil is high on my list as well..




natural oasis where can this be purchased online? thanks in advance


----------



## jngn (Oct 12, 2005)

I like corn oil.  It's inexpensive, easy to find, penetrates quickly, and doesn't leave a greasy build-up.  I got the idea to use it on my scalp when I saw that corn oil was the base for Carol's Daughter's Tui hair/scalp oil.  I mix rosemary, peppermint, and lavender oils with it.


----------



## Amarech (Oct 12, 2005)

Am I the only one who loves Sweet Almond Oil? Its plant based.....


----------



## ryanshope (Oct 12, 2005)

tishee said:
			
		

> natural oasis where can this be purchased online? thanks in advance




Tishee...I normally go to a local hba to get it..but I can send u bottle if u are interested.


----------



## Plenty (Oct 13, 2005)

A jojoba oil mixture, with rosemary oil and lavender


----------



## dhill830 (Oct 13, 2005)

I voted for Jojoba oil I love that stuff... and my hair does too!


----------



## pookeylou (Oct 13, 2005)

EMU is the BOMBDIGGETY!!!


----------



## esoterica (Oct 23, 2005)

*****bump*****


----------



## RainbowCurls (Oct 23, 2005)

Coconut oil, although I haven't tried most of the oils on that list! I've been meaning to try joboba oil...


----------



## czyfaith77 (Oct 23, 2005)

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> Coconut oil, although I haven't tried most of the oils on that list! I've been meaning to try jojoba oil...


 
I am just the opposite I have been using jojoba oil and love it.  I would also like to try the virgin coconut oil.


----------



## napgurl (Oct 24, 2005)

My hair loves Kemi oil


----------



## Candy_C (Oct 24, 2005)

As my hair is thick thick thick jojoba oil doesn't really do it for me. my scalp loves it though! EVOO is the BEST! moisturises, stops breakage immediatly and can be used on my skin, skalp, lips etc even COOKING.awww its a god send. I also like how alma oil stops my hair discolouring from relaxers.


----------



## deeshortesthair (Oct 24, 2005)

I love almond oil, castor  and evoo .
My hair fels really strange when I use coconut oil squeaky clean like when I comb it so i have a 29 oz bottle od nutiva  just sitting in my cupboard waiting for my Trini mon to visit and cook with it.


----------



## mommatide (Oct 25, 2005)

* SHEA BUTTER OIL. IT'S PRICEY, BUT I LOVE IT. I USE IT ALL OVER MY BODY FROM HEAD TO TOE.*


----------



## Tanelions (Oct 25, 2005)

Castor oil


----------



## babyanjel (Oct 25, 2005)

Jojoba & almond oil are my faves.


----------



## carletta (Oct 26, 2005)

my favorite are a mixture of these:

carrot, olive, coconut, kemi


----------



## napgurl (Oct 27, 2005)

Yesterday I tried coconut oil for the first time and I like the results.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Oct 28, 2005)

*Coconut Oil & Wonder 8 Oil.*


----------



## MissCapricornCutie (Oct 31, 2005)

I typically use a blend of oils with great results but I just found the single oil that my hair doesn't just drink up:GRAPESEED OIL $3.29 for a 1 liter bottle. . .can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## curlfriend (Nov 22, 2005)

I heart castor oil .  It's nice & thick and keeps my hair extra soft


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Nov 22, 2005)

Aren't all oils considered equal?  I mean don't they all nourish the scalp, add shine, and give the hair lubrication which prevents breakage?   Besides the fact that some oils may be lighter than the other...what is the difference between using different oils?  

I choose Jojoba or grapeseed oil when i'm adding oil to my hair daily (so my hair remains light).  I choose EVOO or a storebought mixture of oils when i am doing a hot oil treatment because of the heaviness of the oil....


----------



## tthreat08 (Nov 22, 2005)

I use olive oil, and I also like Hot Six.


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 12, 2005)

Emu and Castor Oils!!

ETA: Vatika Oils, Asha's Omega Oil and Amla Oil.


----------



## Sweet C (Dec 12, 2005)

Favorite Hair Oils

For Moisture:  Carrot Oil and/or Taaliah Waajid (TW)

Hot Oil Treatments:  Blends using EVOO, jojoba, rosemary, lavendar, peppermint, and/or TW oil

Oil I would like to try:  Coconut (but how do you melt it?)


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Dec 12, 2005)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> Oil I would like to try: Coconut (but how do you melt it?)


 
Coconut Oil melts very easily. Just rub some in the palm of your hands and it will liquefy.


----------



## Hair Peace (Dec 13, 2005)

Mango & Lime Island Oil. It has most of the oils listed in the poll.


----------



## angelbaby (Dec 13, 2005)

EVOO has done wonders for my hair AND body.  I mean WONDERS!  I love olive oil so much that I started using it as a pre-wash for my face and using it in the place of lotion for my body.  I can't believe the difference that this oil has made for me.  My complexion is clearer, smoother, and more even.  When I use the EVOO while my hair is still wet, it dries shiny, straight, and smooth with very little greasy residue.


----------



## vikkisecret (Dec 14, 2005)

Olive Oil for everything and coconut oil for my ends


----------



## brwnsug20 (Dec 14, 2005)

I like Rosemary Oil by Weleda.  The only thing is that it is kind of pricey.


----------



## LiqueXX (Dec 15, 2005)

I LOVE Kemi Oyl but voted for jojoba beause it is so light and can be used everyday. I also love EVOO, as a pretreatment, on my ends and in a mix. I also have Virgin Coconut Oil that I use alot, but when it is cold outside my hair gets hard


----------



## ravenmerlita (Dec 22, 2005)

At first grapeseed oil was my favorite... but I recently tried coconut oil and it is the absolute best for my hair. It leaves it shiny, not weighed down and completely eliminates that any feeling of dryness.


----------



## lexi08 (Dec 22, 2005)

My new favorite is Asha's Omega Oil.


----------



## yokourt (Dec 22, 2005)

Alma  and EMU , I just bought avocado oil  last night for the first time. But I'm also a WGO & MTG  girl too


----------



## patient1 (Dec 24, 2005)

For base oil, I picked palm out of those listed. Like most, however, I had to force myself to choose. 

As far as blends:

1. Crown Heights Rosemary Hemp Oil - Hemp oil, olive oil, avocado oi., castor oil, aloe vera oil, shea butter, rosemary, sage, neem, vegetable glycerin, vitamin e, grapefruit seed extract, essential oils and love. 

I'm pretty much convinced this is the  most perfect, versatile oil blend. Smells great as a bonus.

2. Wild Growth Hair Oil - Yeah, you'll smell like exotic seasonings but so what??????

P1


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 24, 2005)

patient1 said:
			
		

> For base oil, I picked palm out of those listed. Like most, however, I had to force myself to choose.
> 
> As far as blends:
> 
> 1. Crown Heights Rosemary Hemp Oil - Hemp oil, olive oil, avocado oi., castor oil, aloe vera oil, shea butter, rosemary, sage, neem, vegetable glycerin, vitamin e, grapefruit seed extract, essential oils and love.


 
This sounds wonderful.......!


----------



## luckymonkey1307 (Dec 24, 2005)

Rosemary oil, i swear by it. OMG, it will have ur feelin....wow


----------



## Doll (Dec 25, 2005)

I voted for jojoba oil, but I also love Ojon. I use it on dampened hair as a leave-in over night prior to washing (conditioner or poo). My hair is left very moisturized. I also use it between washings as a leave-in on dampened hair then place it in a protective style for daily wear. 

P.S. Sometimes I switch and use Olive oil (very good also) prior to washing to prevent my hair from getting immune to Ojon.


----------



## patient1 (Dec 25, 2005)

@VIXEN

it IS wonderful. I put in a set of braids two days ago and i used that oil to flat iron some sections (since my hair was kinda short and I didn't want them tight). WOW!!! IT must be the hemp oil since it's the first ingredient. I'm thinking of buying some in bulk. I not  a regular flat ironer but if I was I'd use it religiously. I think hemp oil would be good on my scalp and for two strand twists and general upkeep.

p1


----------



## An_Original_Copy (Jan 26, 2006)

I've noticed that olive, jojoba, and coconut oils are the leading ones.  Funny thing is, is that all of those are the main ingredients in WGO!!!


----------



## LaNecia (Jan 26, 2006)

nikki1971 said:
			
		

> My new favorite is Asha's Omega Oil.


 
I got my clutches on some of this (Thank you Tishee!! ). Oh snap!! It's NICE!! I put it on wet hair and then tied down and air dried.....wowzers!!


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 26, 2006)

i voted olive oil...
..but i also like Hot 6 Oil... smells so good!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Feb 4, 2006)

At the moment, my favorite is sweet almond oil.


----------



## ekomba (Feb 4, 2006)

i voted Castor oil thats my favourite oil but some of my oils are not listed whale sperm oil and rosemary oil


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 4, 2006)

Coconut oil. :notworthy


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 11, 2006)

Im Loving Kemi Right Now


----------



## sareca (Apr 11, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> i voted Castor oil thats my favourite oil but some of my oils are not listed *whale sperm oil *and rosemary oil




Ewww.... this coming from a woman that uses jock itch cream on _her _hair.  But seriously, that does whale sperm oil do?  Or do you mean sperm whale oil? It is oil from the whale or the whale's sperm?


----------



## Cinnabuns (Apr 11, 2006)

Grapeseed is my absolute fav.


----------



## Nanyanika (Apr 11, 2006)

I love coconut oil, its my staple.


----------



## KiniKakes (May 2, 2006)

T_Banks said:
			
		

> My fave is KeraCare Essential Oils. It has Olive, Castor, Coconut, Jojoba, Sesame,Aloe Vera, Sunflower Seed, Peanut Oils


 
Same here. I loooooove KeraCare Essential Oils.  It has a wonderful combination of oils and it smells _yum yum. _

I also love MTG.... its a great moisturizer and, of course, wonderful for growth and thickness.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (May 3, 2006)

*Coconut Oil is my favorite.
I also like Africa's Best Herbal Oil, good stuff !*


----------



## Substance&Style (May 4, 2006)

i really love coconut oil. the stuff is hella thick but i rarely wear my hair down these days, as i am trying to see some real growth and my hair is shoulder length :-( i think i am going to start trying EVOO in my conditioner, that is something new that i have been hearing about


----------



## brownqt31 (May 13, 2006)

I love EVOO and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## amorette (May 13, 2006)

I LOVE castor oil. My hair drinks it up...i keeps my hair moist and wavy and soft and shiny, but not greasy...i have not in all fairness tried the others, but my mom used to use cocout oil on my hair when i was little and she said it used to make my little ringlets so soft and pretty.


----------



## MissFallon (May 14, 2006)

Jamaican Black Castor Oil....dont know how I went 21 years without it! It's a miracle oil!!!


----------



## XXXtacy (May 27, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> i voted Castor oil thats my favourite oil but some of my oils are not listed *whale sperm oil *and rosemary oil



Ekomba,
You joking right??!! When did you put this in your routine?? What has it done for you lately??


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 26, 2006)

I love castor oil.  It's so luxuriously thick, incredibly cheap and easy to find!


----------



## Lavendar (Jun 26, 2006)

Definitely WGO mixed with Emu oil!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> Favorite Hair Oils
> 
> For Moisture: Carrot Oil and/or Taaliah Waajid (TW)
> 
> ...


 
You put it in your hands and it begins to melt immediately.  Mine is melted now because it's hot here.  I add it to all my DC's.  HTH.


----------



## nadine1977canada (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi, this is my first time posting a message in here. My favorite oil is Sweet ALmond oil. I used it as a pre poo and It makes my hair really soft  . Especially after washing with creme of nature moisturizing Shampoo. Lord It is awseome! . I also love castor oil, i use it to seal in moisture


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jul 4, 2006)

nadine1977canada said:
			
		

> Hi, this is my first time posting a message in here. My favorite oil is Sweet ALmond oil. I used it as a pre poo and It makes my hair really soft  . Especially after washing with creme of nature moisturizing Shampoo. Lord It is awseome! . I also love castor oil, i use it to seal in moisture


 

Hi Nadine, welcome!!  I like sweet almond oil too.  It's smells delicous and castor oil is my baby's daddy, right there!   

There is a Spanish hair oil I am madly in love with now, called Aceite 3.  It has a blend of Olive, Sweet Almond and Castor oil.  Plus it's ridiculously cheap too!   

I would be amiss if I didn't add my beloved WGO and Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal oil.


----------



## JLove74 (Jul 4, 2006)

I voted coconut oil.  Don't know how my hair survived without it!


----------



## Nic_Cali (Jul 4, 2006)

Sweet Almond Oil


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 6, 2006)

Coconut oil, here.  

Someone posted that it is really thick, but not too me.  I only have to use a little bit and it really does condition, soften and moisturize my hair well.


----------



## esoterica (Aug 3, 2006)

****bump****


----------



## LaNecia (Aug 3, 2006)

The Amla Oil is still holding it's own but Qhemet's Amla & Olive Oil Heavy Cream is a VERY close second.


----------



## Cichelle (Aug 4, 2006)

I haven't had much success with oils. In general, they either immediately or eventually make my hair hard and "crunchy". Recently, I've been able to make coconut oil work well for me though. The trick for me is to put it in after my honey rinse and conditioner, while my hair is soaking wet. I don't use it everyday, though. If I use it in any other way, it just dries my hair out.


----------



## vonnie25 (Aug 4, 2006)

I like to use wild growth hair oil


----------



## goldensugar23 (Aug 4, 2006)

I love coconut oil for keeping my ends smooth and split end free.I add olive oil to nearly all my hair products.


----------



## wish4longlocs (Aug 6, 2006)

Coconut oil makes my hair so soft, I am so in love with it.


----------



## SpyCats (Oct 10, 2006)

I absolutely LOVE castor oil. I love the way it smoothes down my edges and keeps my ends moisturized. It helps with hair growth too!


----------



## gloomgeisha (Oct 10, 2006)

Olive Oil is always a keeper, but so is the coconut. I could only choose one though, so I went with the olive. Messed up you'd make a girl have to go through something like that.


----------



## goldensensation (Oct 10, 2006)

Castor Oil is the sh!t!


----------



## Tee (Oct 10, 2006)

LadyZ said:
			
		

> I voted Monoi...... But I like all of them


 
*I tried this oil a few weeks ago and I love it.  I already voted awhile back so I couldnt vote again.  But the Monoi oil is great!!!*


----------



## amorette (Oct 10, 2006)

I love jojoba oil- it is absorbed by the hair and skin without clogging the scalp and hair shaft...I used to love castor oil but after repeated use it clogged my hair/scalp and prevented it from absorbing moisturizer - thus causing eventual dryness and split ends...Amorette


----------



## gloomgeisha (Oct 10, 2006)

goldensensation said:
			
		

> Castor Oil is the sh!t!




You ain't never lied. I've added a dab of Castor Oil to leave ins and braids sprays that weren't moisturizing on their own and ended up with hair that could go 2 or 3 days until the next application. Do you use the regular Castor or the Black Castor I've heard so much about on here?


Edited to add: See! That's why it's crappy I had to choose! LOL!


----------



## mppaul2 (Oct 11, 2006)

jadedcynicism said:
			
		

> This poll is for plain base oils. if your fav is something like WGO or Hot Six just vote "an oil not listed here", and tell us what it is here. i'll set up a poll for those items in a separate thread. thanks ladies


 
I use 7 Wonders Miracle Oil...it's a mixture of most of the oils listed and more...voted for other oil not listed


----------



## goldensensation (Oct 11, 2006)

gloomgeisha said:
			
		

> You ain't never lied. I've added a dab of Castor Oil to leave ins and braids sprays that weren't moisturizing on their own and ended up with hair that could go 2 or 3 days until the next application. Do you use the regular Castor or the Black Castor I've heard so much about on here?
> 
> 
> Edited to add: See! That's why it's crappy I had to choose! LOL!


 
This is my first time using any kind of castor oil. I ordered the jamaican black castor oil. This stuff works better than my beloved jojoba oil and my hair is SOOOO moisturized. I have over an inch of new growth in some places and the castor oil is helping to make it semi-straight. I love it!

Do you think that the black castor oil works differently than the regular castor oil?


----------



## Lady_Lioness (Oct 13, 2006)

I gotta go with Olive oil...but, I also love Jojoba oil.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Oct 16, 2006)

Coconut oil!!!!  I love olive oil to mix in with conditioners and all, but coconut oil is great for sealing and isn't heavy at all.


----------



## carmella25 (Oct 17, 2006)

I like to use coconut, emu, olive oil and wheatgrem oil


----------



## Royal Glory (Oct 20, 2006)

My favorite so far is sweet almond. But I like jojoba oil too.


----------



## Kalayani (Oct 20, 2006)

Coconut Oil  
Iâ€™ve been using that stuff since childhood...one of my favorite memories is getting a body and scalp massage from my granny after taking a bath and washing my hair on Sundays. Whenever I go home to visit my family my aunt would make several bottles of coconut for me to bring back.

Excellent for hair and skin!!!!!


----------



## amina kamal (Oct 20, 2006)

I originally chose jojoba but now I am in LOVE with castor oil.  No need for serum with this oil!!


----------



## keluric (Oct 20, 2006)

I like most of the oils listed but I think my favorite is tea tree just because it's so versatile.


----------



## Synthia (Oct 21, 2006)

A long time ago I voted Olive Oil. 

Boy was I wrong. 

THE BEST IS JOJOBA OIL, for sure!!!


----------



## Sophisto (Oct 21, 2006)

I like kemi Oyl, but it has a tendency to be a little too oily, even a half dime size amout.  I may try jojoba.


----------



## frankie (Oct 24, 2006)

Surge Lotion Motion #9


----------



## LadyJay114 (Oct 24, 2006)

amla oil is awesome


----------



## lexi08 (Oct 24, 2006)

I love Asante Hair Oil


----------



## smitmarv (Oct 24, 2006)

Almond oil is great!


----------



## Precious_1 (Oct 25, 2006)

can somebody tell me where i can buy coconut oil, i want to jump on the bandwagon.  everybodys talking about this stuff oh and where i can find good jojoba oil too. I got some but i think its just a cheap non pure version


----------



## JLove74 (Oct 25, 2006)

Precious_1 said:
			
		

> can somebody tell me where i can buy coconut oil, i want to jump on the bandwagon. everybodys talking about this stuff


 
I get pure unrefined from Whole foods or other healthfood store.  Recently, I picked some up from the Indian store - it smells sooooo goooood


----------



## jaded_faerie (Oct 25, 2006)

Definately olive oil...castor oil a close second


----------



## ChoKitty (Oct 26, 2006)

I voted Jojoba Oil. I'm in love with the stuff...but I also use Amla oil too, every three days. I'm in love with it as well, they work so well together..


----------



## xstacy2 (Nov 8, 2006)

I REALLY LOVE JAMAICAN  MANGO & LIME ISLAND OIL


----------



## tnorenberg (Nov 8, 2006)

My fave oil was Dabur Amla oil but I just got my Asante oil today and I am LOVING IT!!!!!


----------



## locoabouthair (Nov 8, 2006)

JLove74 said:
			
		

> I get pure unrefined from Whole foods or other healthfood store. Recently, I picked some up from the Indian store - it smells sooooo goooood


 

ok I ordered some from an indian site (along w/ amla +vatika?) the  stuff really  doesn't "pour" out of the bottle- until I shake it and whole it in my hands for awhile............ how do you use your coconut oil?


----------



## mw138 (Nov 10, 2006)

I love jojoba oil, but I would love to try coconut oil.


----------



## serendipity (Nov 10, 2006)

I really love Kemi Oyl! But good runners up for me are wonder 8, olive, coconut.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 10, 2006)

coconut, monoi (has a beautiful natural fragrance), masqueti


----------



## jenteel (Nov 11, 2006)

if i *have 2 choose 1* then it would be castor oil b/c i can't live w/out it
but i just joined the coconut oil fan club 



			
				brwnsug20 said:
			
		

> I like Rosemary Oil by Weleda.  The only thing is that it is kind of pricey.


i found this on clearance @ vitamin shoppe - haven't used it yet
good to know u like it!!!

pre-poo:africa's best,amla,castor oil
conditioner mix:almond,coconut
dry scalp/skin: jojoba & sweet almond
dry hair & ends: castor, coconut


----------



## january noir (Nov 11, 2006)

I've tried 3 oils so far; *Amla*, *Vatika* (has coconut oil w/henna and other ingredients) and *Hot 6*. I just did the Vatika pre-poo last night and will let you know my final thoughts, *but to date I have to go with Amla, hands down.*

I like the smell of *Hot 6* and it works fine as well but my hair has really responded to *Amla* like a "lover." 

I just purchased some *EVOO*. I'll try that as well. I am an equal opportunity oil user! 

********************
I have relaxed (10 weeks post) naturally fine, thin hair, SL and longer (SBL) in the back.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow, it is so hard to just choose one. It really depends on the season. Spring/Fall I use EVOO, Winter castor, and Summer jojoba oil.


----------



## ms*x (Nov 11, 2006)

i LOVE coconut oil, olive oil tends to make me break out around my forehead and jojoba oil is much too light for my hair...wgo is on point, tho...and vitamin e is good to lock in moisture, especially on my scalp.


----------



## january noir (Nov 11, 2006)

The jury is back on Vatika for me...

So far Amla and Hot 6 are the winners.  

Vatika is just OK for me.  I will continue using it as a sealer until it is gone.


----------



## melodee (Nov 11, 2006)

Emu oil for me!  Coconut oil is a close 2nd.


----------



## sexyaqr (Nov 11, 2006)

Kemi oyl is my definite keeper. My hair loves this stuff


----------



## shunta (Nov 12, 2006)

I originally chose jojoba oil, but my new favorite is coconut oil


----------



## shiningstar84 (Nov 20, 2006)

amorette said:
			
		

> I love jojoba oil- it is absorbed by the hair and skin without clogging the scalp and hair shaft...*I used to love castor oil but after repeated use it clogged my hair/scalp and prevented it from absorbing moisturizer - thus causing eventual dryness* and split ends...Amorette



I'm experiencing the same thing right now. Dryness out of this worlderplexed  I haven't noticed split ends, and I hope I don't. 

I voted a while back. I think I voted olive oil. I want to try jojoba next. Where can I find some jojoba?


----------



## navsegda (Dec 5, 2006)

Dabur Amla Lite, hands down.  It works wonders for my hair and I like the smell.


----------



## amorette (Dec 5, 2006)

you can find Jojoba at any good natural foods store - like whole foods  - or maybe your local natural foods store...
Amorette


----------



## The Girl (Dec 5, 2006)

coconut oil in jar.  I was buying the cococare oil but that is body oil.  I also bought jojoba but I love my coconut oil


----------



## dlewis (Dec 5, 2006)

AMLA OIL...................


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 5, 2006)

dlewis said:
			
		

> AMLA OIL...................


 

Amla oil is amazing.  I had originally voted for castor oil, but amla oil is fast becoming my fave.  It not only conditions but it also gives the hair a lovely dark tone.  I love it!


----------



## deltagyrl (Dec 17, 2006)

dlewis said:
			
		

> AMLA OIL...................


 
What does Amla Oil look like?


----------



## Arcadian (Dec 17, 2006)

I like lots of differnt oils, but I always go back to jojoba.   Its probably because it dosen't make my hair crunchy like most other oils.

-A


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 17, 2006)

delta_gyrl said:
			
		

> What does Amla Oil look like?


 
Here's a link:

http://www.dabur.com/EN/products/personal_care/Hair_Care/Amla/top_03_new.jpg


----------



## CaliJ (Dec 17, 2006)

As of right now I love jojoba, but I'm trying amla in a few days, so I shall see if I feel the same way about jojoba .


----------



## Babygurl (Dec 17, 2006)

My goodness, I REALLY love coconut, castor, and olive, but if I REALLY had to choose...I would choose SHEA oil...I use this oil for everything from hair to skin. LOVE IT!


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Dec 17, 2006)

this is truly a hard one, my hair loves vatika oil and my ends love coconut oil.

but i got some jojoba and i shall test drive it this week.


----------



## vickyd (Dec 17, 2006)

My favorite oil is sweet almond oil.  I love it.


----------



## Nella (Dec 18, 2006)

I really like the jojoba oil as it doesn't weigh my hair down, smells good, and gives it lots of shine.


----------



## gracefulee (Dec 18, 2006)

My favorite oil to date is Coconut Oil, because I love the smell.  I'm just starting out so I can't really tell the differences yet, I've already purchased Jojoba and Castor Oil.  I haven't tried the Jojoba yet as I'm not sure how or when to use it.  I use the Coconut and Castor Oils on my ends.  I think I'm a PJ, but what's a girl to do???


----------



## leggylana (Dec 22, 2006)

coconut oil is my favorite.  I usually mix it with shea butter


----------



## chayil0427 (Dec 22, 2006)

Kera Care Essential Oils


----------



## blackmaven (Dec 23, 2006)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Hi Nadine, welcome!! I like sweet almond oil too. It's smells delicous and castor oil is my baby's daddy, right there!
> 
> There is a Spanish hair oil I am madly in love with now, called Aceite 3. It has a blend of Olive, Sweet Almond and Castor oil. Plus it's ridiculously cheap too!
> 
> I would be amiss if I didn't add my beloved WGO and Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal oil.


 
You are right on the money with sweet almond oil,castor oil and that Aceite 3 it smells so good.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 19, 2007)

Jojoba oil is also my favorite oil. I would have to say olive oil is my second favorite. Other oil that i like is almond oil.
Mo' Body Vitale Essential oils and Wonder 8 Oil- the smell is slightly  overpowering to me.(I don't know why- go figure?) Wild growth oil- is overpowering to me!Carrot oil- not very fond of it, but i used because it gives me sad looks sometimes. Purchased but haven't tried- grapeseed oil, cocoa butter w/ jojoba oil and soy oil.


----------



## Aidenberry03 (Jan 19, 2007)

i am an amla junkie myself. I put it in my condition, in my ORS Olive (in the jar) straight on my scalp. I even have my aunt hooked.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 19, 2007)

chayil0427 said:
			
		

> Kera Care Essential Oils


 
I was in love with this too till I found Proclaim Natural 7 oil.  They sell it at sallys and it's on sale this month for 2.99.


----------



## InnerSoul (Jan 19, 2007)

Seeing how I could only vote for one.. I voted for Olive Oil.. just b/c this was my first oil used for my hair and skin. But it is not the only oil I use... I also use Sweet Almond Oil and coconut oil. I love the effects of each oil on my hair and skin


----------



## Tee (Jan 19, 2007)

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> I was in love with this too till I found Proclaim Natural 7 oil. They sell it at sallys and it's on sale this month for 2.99.


 
You know that Proclaim Natural 7 oil is the truth!!!  I did finally see the Olive Oil version.  I like the regular one better. (because of the smell.)

You keep me from spending more money on KeraCare Ess. Oils when you said this was just as good if not better!


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Jan 19, 2007)

I voted for olive oil. I can use it for everything!
I also love WGO!


----------



## HERicane10 (Jan 20, 2007)

Castor & coconut oil combo! (sometimes I add a little EVOO) I also like WGHO (sooo soft newgrowth), Amla oil, brahmi oil, and Wonder Gro


----------



## Brownsis (Jan 20, 2007)

my favorite oil is Jojoba, but I also like monoi oil


----------



## Nanyanika (Jan 20, 2007)

i love olive oil and coconut oil now


----------



## tijay (Jan 20, 2007)

I voted coconut oil, but have been wanting to try olive oil to see how my hair likes it..


----------



## Blacktresses (Jan 20, 2007)

Bump...


			
				Peachtree said:
			
		

> I like alot of dif oils for dif reasons...
> 
> But I'll have to prolly go with EVOO... (although I haven't used it in a while)




OOOwww Peachtree....

Is are those women in your siggy???? Gawgoues hair.....


----------



## Blacktresses (Jan 20, 2007)

Bump...


			
				Taij said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who loves Sweet Almond Oil? Its plant based.....



I love sweet almond oil also.   Which brand to you use ?


----------



## Blacktresses (Jan 20, 2007)

Bump...
Pookeylou...
Where do you get your EMU oil from ?


			
				pookeylou said:
			
		

> EMU is the BOMBDIGGETY!!!


----------



## Blacktresses (Jan 20, 2007)

Bump...



			
				patient1 said:
			
		

> For base oil, I picked palm out of those listed. Like most, however, I had to force myself to choose.
> 
> As far as blends:
> 
> ...



Where do you find Crown Heights Rosemary Hemp Oil ?


----------



## Buttercreme (Jan 20, 2007)

Olive Oil. I love to mix it with my deep conditioners.


----------



## patient1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Blacktresses said:
			
		

> Bump...
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you find Crown Heights Rosemary Hemp Oil ?



I've asked this before, but is that you in your siggy pic?? Wow, just beautiful! I love the whole vibe of the pic, the hair the makeup, ALL!

On topic: I bought it locally in Los Angeles at a store called Simply Wholesome, but I believe the sister has an online business now and I know she has a myspace page but I can only find them online here:

http://www.naturalrasta.com/store.php?sectionid=1654

I'll come back with the myspace link.

p1


----------



## texasgrl (Jan 31, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Hi Nadine, welcome!! I like sweet almond oil too. It's smells delicous and castor oil is my baby's daddy, right there!
> 
> There is a Spanish hair oil I am madly in love with now, called Aceite 3. It has a blend of Olive, Sweet Almond and Castor oil. Plus it's ridiculously cheap too!
> 
> I would be amiss if I didn't add my beloved WGO and Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal oil.


 
Oh My Godness!!  I was just thinking about that Aceite 3 that stuff is the BOMB and like 1.27 . *The Life of a P.J*


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 1, 2007)

blackmaven said:
			
		

> You are right on the money with sweet almond oil,castor oil and that *Aceite 3* it smells so good.


 
Where do you get this from?  Is this the one?


----------



## seraphim712 (Feb 4, 2007)

My favorite is camellia oil


----------



## tiger4513 (Feb 5, 2007)

I voted for olive oil. So far that is the only oil that I have tried and my hair responds well to it. I may try other oils down the road.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Koffie said:
			
		

> *Surge Lotion Motion #9*


 
YESSSS!!!  I love that stuff! Smells yummy.


----------



## sareca (Feb 10, 2007)

It depends on what I needed:

amla for pre-poo
cameilla or aphogee EFA for adding to shampoo
macademia nut oil and kemi for softness
avocado for shine


----------



## alexstin (Mar 21, 2007)

castor and coconut


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 21, 2007)

Back again...

Amla is still my favorite but Hemp and Castor Oils are quickly becoming must haves.


----------



## Tenejita10473 (Mar 21, 2007)

I was wondering for those of you who use EVOO for you skin & hair---this may be a stupid?---but is that the cooking oil?


----------



## hersheyskiss (Mar 21, 2007)

Tenejita10473 said:
			
		

> I was wondering for those of you who use EVOO for you skin & hair---this may be a stupid?---but is that the cooking oil?



It's not a stupid question! It is the extra virgin olive oil you can find in the cooking oil section


----------



## zanna (Mar 22, 2007)

Jojoba oil is my favorite
Zanna


----------



## cat eyes (Mar 22, 2007)

Grape Seed Oil!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 30, 2007)

Both Castor Oil and Coconut Oil.... they are both miracle products for me and my hair; and they are both so inexpensive.  

Thank God for answered prayer -- products that really work and not have to go broke to have them consistantly.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 30, 2007)

cat eyes said:
			
		

> Grape Seed Oil!!!!!!!!!


 
How are you using your grape seed oil??!!???


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Mar 30, 2007)

EVOO....u can use it for anything ,,,hair,skin,cooking....and its cheep!


----------



## audacity. (Mar 30, 2007)

olive oil and a close runner up would be coconut


----------



## SwtnLow (Mar 30, 2007)

Dabur Vatika oil! It is one of the few oils that agrees with my hair. It absorbs into my hair better than any other that I have tried. Plus it gives my braids and twists a nice shine and makes my hair feel a lot stronger.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Apr 1, 2007)

I have found safflower oil to be my fav. When my hair is very dry this knocks out the dryness. My hair also started retaining more moisture. I read somewhere that this was very good for dry hair. Was it ever!


----------



## toyztoy (Apr 1, 2007)

Black & Bosse "All Natural Hair & Scalp Oil" by KALAWENTZ it has:Aloe Vera,RNA,Biotin,Vitamins B5,A,E, Bee Pollen,Wheat germ,Keratin,Cystin,Hydrolized protein, and other natural ingredeints in a natural base. (It makes my hair sooooo shiny & its not heavy my husband calls my hair Michael Jackson/Oprah hair when I put it in my hair)


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 13, 2007)

I can't remember if I posted here already  but this is currently my fave:






*Ingredients*

*Soy Bean Oil , Walnut Seed Oil , Kiwi Fruit Extract , Olive Fruit Oil , Castor Seed Oil , Sesame Seed Oil , Jojoba Seed Oil , Carrot Seed Oil , Sweet Almond Oil , Tocopheryl Acetate , Safflower Oil , Calendula Extract , Yarrow Extract , Cucumber Extract , Carrageenan Extract , Ginseng Extract , Sage Extract , Comfrey Extract , Aloe Extract , Fragrance*


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 13, 2007)

Right now I am loving Castor oil, it gets the hair sooooo soft. Even though it's thick and goes on that way by morning my hair feels like I used my jojoba oil instead, I was very impressed and glad I finally tried it on my hair length. It's now a staple!


----------



## jamiss (Apr 13, 2007)

I love Olive Oil. I use a little on my scalp when it is dry, and it feels great! It also makes my youngest daugther's hair nice and shiny.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Apr 18, 2007)

I know it's $$$ but I'm loving Ojon right now. I use a little bit everyday on my ends.


----------



## Barbara (Apr 19, 2007)

Hairobics Hair Oil and Hairobics Detangler Oil, then comes Africa's Best Herbal Oil.


----------



## Averoigne (Apr 21, 2007)

Expeller pressed coconut oil.  My hair loves it!!!


----------



## PinkSkates (May 12, 2007)

My hair likes Vitamin E oil.


----------



## EMJazzy (May 13, 2007)

EMU Oil :notworthy


----------



## ShaniKeys (May 13, 2007)

jayjaycurlz said:
			
		

> I know it's $$$ but I'm loving Ojon right now. I use a little bit everyday on my ends.


I use it on my ends too when I baggy, it's wonderful.


----------



## EMJazzy (May 13, 2007)

Blacktresses said:
			
		

> Bump...
> Pookeylou...
> *Where do you get your EMU oil from* ?


 
You can get it from http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/search/en/query.jsp?q=emu+oil&intsource=main&x=27&y=18


----------



## cheetarah1980 (May 13, 2007)

I've used a bunch of oils over the years and nothing has kept my hair as moisturized as castor oil.  The only issue is that it's very thick and can build up easily.  I mix it with castor oil to make it more viscous so it spreads throughout my hair easier.


----------



## mscocoface (May 15, 2007)

I really can't answer this one.  I like quite a few almost the same and depending upon what I am doing.

Also like the Indian oils amla especially.


----------



## gn1g (May 16, 2007)

aloe vera oil.  super moisturizing and nurturing.


----------



## SEXYMEEKA7902 (May 16, 2007)

Brahami alma and Keo Karpin oils are the best


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2007)

My keepers are EVOO, jojoba, Amla, Vatika, and shea butter. I just got some Red Palm and used it last night. I think this one will be my new fave! Love it! Thanks, MissMadam.


----------



## Valerie (May 17, 2007)

Castor oil, wouldn't be without it.


----------



## blackbarbie (May 19, 2007)

Dabur Vatika Oil - hands down.
Not too heavy, not too light and gives great shine!!!


----------



## Mortons (May 24, 2007)

Vatika and Amla


----------



## MrzLadyBuggz (May 24, 2007)

Surge Lotion Motion #9. When this is out, I want to try Profectiv Growth oil.


----------



## Sassenach (Jun 10, 2007)

Camellia oil is wonderful for hair. My other must-have is jojoba.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 11, 2007)

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> My keepers are EVOO, jojoba, Amla, Vatika, and shea butter. I just got some Red Palm and used it last night. I think this one will be my new fave! Love it! Thanks, MissMadam.


 
I have red palm. How did you use it?


----------



## ashmack (Jun 20, 2007)

nadine1977canada said:
			
		

> Hi, this is my first time posting a message in here. My favorite oil is Sweet ALmond oil. I used it as a pre poo and It makes my hair really soft  . Especially after washing with creme of nature moisturizing Shampoo. Lord It is awseome! . I also love castor oil, i use it to seal in moisture


 
Sweet Almond is my favorite too. It smells great and makes my hair SOFT and SHINY! I get compliments whenever I use it on my hair.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 21, 2007)

I voted for coconut oil -- it's great on soo many levels.  after that, Castor oil, then jojoba.  Olive oil by itself is too heavy for my hair, but works well in oil mixtures.


----------



## smitmarv (Jun 21, 2007)

Kemi Oyl is my all time favorite!  It makes my hair softer even if it is really dry.


----------



## enscott14 (Jun 21, 2007)

I voted coconut oil.  I love that stuff!  I buy organic coconut oil from Good Nutrition and it is fantastic!  I also am in love with Light Alma Oil by Dabur!  OMG, that oil is amaaaaazzzzing!  

I also mix a little coconut oil with my Alma oil and it loooooovvvees my hair!  They marry so well together!


----------



## SkinnyMocah (Jun 21, 2007)

smitmarv said:
			
		

> Kemi Oyl is my all time favorite!  It makes my hair softer even if it is really dry.


I just bought a bottle of Kemi Oyl to try as I had heard good stuff about it. It's not bad, seems very light. It has a strange smell, to me.


----------



## Naphy (Jun 25, 2007)

I luv Vatika oil ! Very light & effective ^^


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Jun 27, 2007)

I voted for jojoba because when I used it my hair flourished, it wasn't too heavy like castor and olive oil have been and didn't just sit on my hair like almond oil did. But I believe that I am going to love coconut oil even better but since I haven't used it yet can't vote for it and since jojoba oil is not that easy to find (I hate driving around to various GNC's looking for it) I am going to start using coconut oil that I can make myself.


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Jun 27, 2007)

Kemi Oyl. I've not had much luck with pure oils except for Jojoba which I find genuintl softens/moisturizes my hair esp. when mixed with a deep conditioner and left in my hair for 20min.


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Aug 17, 2007)

I voted for Vatika, but Amla is also one of my favorites.


----------



## CoffeeBean (Aug 17, 2007)

For my _fine _hair, I chose castor oil.  It does wonders!  A little goes a looooonnng way though.


----------



## Energee (Aug 17, 2007)

I Love Jojoba Oil.  It's the one I use 99% of the the time.After Jojoba I'd have to say Coconut Oil.  Jojoba is very light and great for my hair and scalp.

I like to put a couple of drops of Ylang Ylang in it for my scalp massages. My scalp love it.


----------



## curlycraze (Aug 17, 2007)

Olive oil mixed with approximately a 1/4 of coconut oil.


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 17, 2007)

Out of all the oils I have tried: EVOO, Grapeseed, Safflower, Jojoba, Almond, Avocado, coconut and Castor.  Castor oil is my favorite.  The rest seem to just sit on my hair and do nothing. Hands down my vote goes to castor oil for my hair. However for my scalp I like EVOO, WGHO and vitika.


----------



## atrinibeauty (Aug 17, 2007)

I Love Coconut Oil  My Staple Is Vatika Oil


----------



## Tee (Aug 17, 2007)

I have been trying to make castor oil work for me but it's too heavy. I put some in this morning and I am ready to wash my hair right now.  I really wanted this one to work for me.


----------



## LuvMyHair07 (Aug 17, 2007)

Jojoba gets my vote all day!! I've only tried olive and carrot oil b4 though, but this castor oil sounds good. Im a have 2 look into that.


----------



## LABETT (Aug 19, 2007)

I have just discovered Emu Oil and my hair loves it,stimulates my scalp and keeps it soft and moisturized all day long.
I also keep JBCO,Tee Tree Oil and Jojoba oil in stock at all times.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 20, 2007)

I think awhile back I voted jojoba, but I like meadowfoam oil just as much--love my hair after meadowfoam!! Then vatika, and then amla.


----------



## january noir (Aug 20, 2007)

CoffeeBean said:


> For my _fine _hair, I chose castor oil. It does wonders! A little goes a looooonnng way though.


 
Hey CoffeeBean!  I am here to CO-SIGN on the castor Oil.  It is truly an all-purpose oil!


----------



## prospurr4 (Aug 22, 2007)

I previously voted for EVOO.  However, I recently tried extra virgin coconut oil, and I just love it; it's the only oil I use now on a daily basis.  Occasionally, I will put a little bit of castor oil on my ends or edges, but like Letitia mentioned, it can be a bit too heavy for my hair.


----------



## Meli (Sep 15, 2007)

I voted the Castor Oil...Jamaican Black Castor Oil.  I don't use it straight though, instead I mix it in my conditioner.  I am also loving Amla Oil...I use this for my oil rinses....The Vatika Coconut Oil is good too, but I use that in the summer


----------



## sassygirl2 (Sep 15, 2007)

_My hair loves some coconut oil, peppermint oil, and rosemary oil._


----------



## jtsupanova (Sep 15, 2007)

I could not vote becuse I like castor oil and olive oil equally. I actually use them mixed together.


----------



## MsSharee06 (Sep 22, 2007)

I personally love jojoba oil it always makes my hair hair feel nice and soft between washes, and it dosen't weigh my hair down.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Sep 22, 2007)

My hair hates every oil except castor right now.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm starting to like amla alot


----------



## Princess Pie (Oct 30, 2007)

It's castor oil for now.


----------



## achangedlife (Oct 31, 2007)

Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal Oil


----------



## PrettyBlackHair (Nov 3, 2007)

Kemi oyl!! I dont know whats in it but my hair scalp love it!


----------



## BEAUTIFULBLACKHAIR (Nov 3, 2007)

I voted for jojoba oil because my hair loves it.Although,I still haven't tried coconut oil yet.


----------



## laCriolla (Nov 4, 2007)

by far COCONUT!!! 
I did a little (not so)scientific experiment:  coconut vs. EVOO, and coconut won hands down.  check it out on my fotki


----------



## missty1029 (Nov 4, 2007)

laCriolla said:


> by far COCONUT!!!
> I did a little (not so)scientific experiment: coconut vs. EVOO, and coconut won hands down. check it out on my fotki


 
wow that is really interesting experiment!!!!


----------



## laCriolla (Nov 4, 2007)

missty1029 said:


> wow that is really interesting experiment!!!!



hehehe i know i may have taken this oil thing a bit too far.  i just don't want "toasted" hair


----------



## Energist (Nov 4, 2007)

I like castor oil, because it really seals those ends well!


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 2, 2007)

I like Nasabb's Jasmine or Lavender Kelechi Hair oils.

The site says this about it: It is a combination of natural oils, essential oils, like almond oil, castor oil, wheat germ oil, olive oil, lavender oil & peppermint oil & herbs.


----------



## gharp001 (Dec 2, 2007)

Aveda Beautifying Composition Oil it's a blend of Bergamot, Jojoba oil, Lavender, Rosemary, Vitamin E, and it's the first oil that does not weigh my hair down and absorts quickly.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 10, 2007)

I guess coconut oil because I use it the more than other oils.


----------



## Ssert (Dec 10, 2007)

Castor Oil is my favorite

I usually try to find all these oils in one as well.


----------



## stargazer613 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have quite a few favorites....but I would say that I use jojoba oil and virgin coconut oil more than any others.


----------



## tbaby_8 (Dec 10, 2007)

I love the oil experiment.  I am going to go and get some coconut oil today.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm lovin' Avocado Oil right now. I oil rinse with it and my hair is uber soft and shiny afterwards.


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Dec 24, 2007)

I love castor oil


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 24, 2007)

dude I think olive oil should be much more expensive than it is. I can't tell you how much that stuff has improved my hair, it's KA-RAZIE 

Castor oil on my ends is like nothing else! I can't talk enough about the oils.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Dec 24, 2007)

MissMadaam said:


> EVOO....u can use it for anything ,,,hair,skin,cooking....and its cheep!


 
I would have to say that 9 months later Ive tried a series of oils and by far my 2 favs are: 
*Virgin Coconut Oil and Broccoli seed oil*


----------



## RubyWoo (Dec 25, 2007)

Definitely Olive Oil.  I use it on my ends when I airdry, I also use it in my hair to seal or just to add some shine to my hair.  I love it!


----------



## kellie7777 (Dec 27, 2007)

i like clove oil. when i want a concotion to smell nice i add a few drops of clove oil....


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 27, 2007)

Coconut and Amla has helped my hair becomed so much thicker, stronger, and Amla is like a natural growth aid.


----------



## newflowers (Dec 27, 2007)

I voted castor oil which I I love and use alone and blended with camellia oil. Camellia oil is wonderfully light and extremely effective. I use it to offset the thickness of castor oil. Camellia oil also has sunscreen properties - last summer was the first year that my hair did not turn red.


----------



## Sunrise (Dec 28, 2007)

Sold in brown bottles in the UK in various hair shops, Rosemary oil and Lavender oil for scalp simulation does it for me so far.


----------



## Angelicus (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi, everyone. I voted for coconut oil but my hair loves ALL oils. I have never tried palm oil because my international market does not carry it in small bottles-- only by gallon. I've been using coconut oil on and off for over 4 years. I also am a big fan of olive oil.

My hair just loves fat... any kind of fat... even Crisco.


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 25, 2008)

castor oil!


----------



## ricochet (Jan 26, 2008)

Bigghair said:


> castor oil!



I second that emoticon!   My hair likes castor especially, along w/coconut, wgo, and olive.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 26, 2008)

my favorite hair oil is my growth oil mix i made last yr when i joined this site. (mix in fotki products). its a mix of many EOs and hair oils I read about. I recently started usin WGO so I will see how that helps. I use to use MTG but i hardly saw anything (maybe i was lookin to be a horse in a month), but now I jus use it whenever i remember (once a month lol).


----------



## nappity (Jan 26, 2008)

I love castor oil for my ends and jojoba oil for my length.
My hair really doesnt like any other oils it just sits on the surface.


----------



## taytay86 (Feb 1, 2008)

esoterica said:


> This poll is for plain base oils. if your fav is something like WGO or Hot Six just vote "an oil not listed here", and tell us what it is here. i'll set up a poll for those items in a separate thread. thanks ladies


 

Ladies, maybe we should discuss *what each oil can do for our hair*. I'm sure they have _differences_...no?

I'll start with what I know:

Avocado: 
*Castor: (Thick) Known for softening roots. Great for softening new growth the wash before relaxing (steaming).*
Coconut: 
Grapeseed: 
Jojoba: 
Monoi: 
Olive:
Palm: 
Wheatgerm:
*Carrot: great for hair growth*


----------



## taytay86 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 1, 2008)

I am not sure if I posted here or not.

I consistantly use Nasabbs Kelechi oil on my hair and Lenzi's Request oil (not the pomade) on my scalp.

I have never been able to get the rigth mixure on my on - too watery, too light, etc.  

These 2 have worked quite well for me and are staples.


----------



## LABETT (Feb 1, 2008)

Coconut Oil by Spectrum has become my favorite oil now,especially for oil rinses.
I also like Alma oil and Advocado oil.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 1, 2008)

IF I HAD TO CHOOSE ONE

COCONUT


----------



## Puddles (Feb 14, 2008)

sweetnlow06 said:


> I have found safflower oil to be my fav. When my hair is very dry this knocks out the dryness. My hair also started retaining more moisture. I read somewhere that this was very good for dry hair. Was it ever!



This is true. I put this on my daughter's hair every night and her hair is thriving. I don't put it on mine cause I stay in a baggie 24/7. But I do use it if and when my hair is out. 
Here's where I goth the info from.

http://www.nicelahore.com/beauty/hair-dry.htm


----------



## Nella (Mar 22, 2008)

My favorite is jojoba oil!!!!! I love it!


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't have a favorite, I use each for different things. I love the smell of grapeseed oil, I just discovered Coconut oil, I love love my black castor oil...dang, I can't decide


----------



## cupcakes (Mar 23, 2008)

i luv my coco castor mix


----------



## LABETT (Mar 23, 2008)

slimzz said:


> i luv my coco castor mix


I did this combo last and love how my hair felt.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 23, 2008)

grapeseed oil is the winner for me.


----------



## Tylove101 (Mar 24, 2008)

I voted coconut oil!  This first time I tried it was in love  The smell was wonderful.  My hair loves it too!  It leaves it so soft..


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 24, 2008)

My favorite is safflower oil.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 24, 2008)

Vatika for sealing moisture on dry hair.
EO Combo (Coconut, EVOO, Jojoba, Peppermint and Rosemary for scalp massages and along with conditioner for DCing).

ETA: Sorry about the above...reading is fundamental. 

My fav oil is coconut. It's so versatile!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 24, 2008)

Puddles said:


> This is true. I put this on my daughter's hair every night and her hair is thriving. I don't put it on mine cause I stay in a baggie 24/7. But I do use it if and when my hair is out.
> Here's where I goth the info from.
> 
> http://www.nicelahore.com/beauty/hair-dry.htm



thanks so, so much for posting this link! my hair is extremely dry so this info. was so needed.


----------



## hottestdiva19 (Mar 27, 2008)

Jojoba oil is the only oil for me. It's light and effective. Makes my hair silky soft


----------



## yodie (Apr 8, 2008)

Gro Aut oil.  Loving it for my hair.

Definitely Monoi for my body.


----------



## RosesBlack (Apr 8, 2008)

I've tried most of those and coconut still wins hands down.


----------



## Christa438 (Apr 8, 2008)

I love coconut oil first and foremost which is my vote. But I also love castor and a combo that has both plus some...


----------



## cutenaynay (Apr 8, 2008)

im using bt now. I just started so im gonna see how it goes


----------



## TaraDyan (Apr 8, 2008)

RosesBlack said:


> I've tried most of those and coconut still wins hands down.


 
Same here ... and it took me a while to get on the coconut oil train.


----------



## Lexib (Apr 8, 2008)

oooh, coconut oil hands down - the moisture, the smell...amazing


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 8, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Out of all the oils I have tried: EVOO, Grapeseed, Safflower, Jojoba, Almond, Avocado, coconut and Castor.  Castor oil is my favorite.  The rest seem to just sit on my hair and do nothing. Hands down my vote goes to castor oil for my hair. However for my scalp I like EVOO, WGHO and vitika.



Update!

While Castor oil is still my favorite. These days I'm really liking grape seed oil and jojoba oil as well.


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 10, 2008)

Coconut and Castor oil works well on my hair.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Apr 10, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> Coconut and Castor oil works well on my hair.


 
Mine too.  My hair loves coconut oil.  I use castor oil at night to protect my hair from my stain scarf.  I've notice that some hair catch onto the scarf while I sleep.


----------



## Sarahdais (Apr 10, 2008)

hottestdiva19 said:


> Jojoba oil is the only oil for me. It's light and effective. Makes my hair silky soft


 
ITA. Jojoba and castor works best for my hair.


----------



## taj (Apr 11, 2008)

My silky tresses loves Castor Oil!


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 12, 2008)

Almond and avocado oils


----------



## aprilj (Apr 12, 2008)

I love my Vatika Oil


----------



## Poli (Apr 14, 2008)

Nutiva Coconut Oil.


----------



## miami74 (Apr 14, 2008)

JBCO if my favorite!


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 20, 2008)

My number one right now is KeraCare Essential Oil followed by Jojoba oil.  On my skil  I love Organic Coconut oil.


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Aug 4, 2008)

Bumping! I need to go oil shopping....


----------



## bermudabeauty (Aug 4, 2008)

THIS THREAD IS OLD AS HELL WHO REVIVED THIS ISH???


----------



## adrienne0914 (Aug 4, 2008)

i buy monoi for the smell, but i'd use almost any of them if someone was giving them away.  the one that doesn't agree with my hair is castor oil. it's too thick and causes tangling issues for me...


----------



## so1913 (Aug 4, 2008)

adrienne0914 said:


> i buy monoi for the smell, but i'd use almost any of them if someone was giving them away.  the one that doesn't agree with my hair is castor oil. it's too thick and causes tangling issues for me...



Hi Adrienne!!!!!


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 4, 2008)

Coconut is my fav, but castor is a close second!!


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 4, 2008)

so1913 said:


> Hi Adrienne!!!!!


Your hair is beautiful so1913!


----------



## Paradox (Aug 4, 2008)

Castor oil makes my braidouts, thick, smooth, shiny and soft.


----------



## Ladylyn (Aug 4, 2008)

Shikakai oil


----------



## Mamamia (Aug 8, 2008)

My hair loves the indian oils especially amla and also coconut oil in the winter time. I have also used primrose oil as a conditioner and it softens really well.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Aug 8, 2008)

Where do you ladies purchase your coconue oil?? TIA!


----------



## Zawaj (Aug 15, 2008)

Honey-Dip said:


> Where do you ladies purchase your coconue oil?? TIA!


 
Coconut oil? I get mine from Whole Food Market.


----------



## Angkin73 (Aug 22, 2008)

I voted Wheat Germ Oil. I also love EVOO and Grapeseed Oil and a new love is Virgin Red Palm Oil . My hair loves loves loves indian oils the best tho.

*Honey-Dip* I get my Coconut Oil, Red Palm Oil and my Shea butter from here: http://www.agbangakarite.com/


----------



## Patricia (Aug 22, 2008)

olive oil works for me


----------



## ebonimama (Aug 22, 2008)

The shine and silkiness that I get from coconut oil is incomparable.  Love it!


----------



## Barbara (Aug 28, 2008)

adrienne0914 said:


> i buy monoi for the smell, but i'd use almost any of them if someone was giving them away.  *the one that doesn't agree with my hair is castor oil. it's too thick and causes tangling issues for me...*


 
 I have to dilute it with other oils; otherwise I won't use it.  It's good for my hair line though.


----------



## half.cadence (Dec 19, 2008)

grapeseed. castor oil is my second favorite.


----------



## LovingLengths (Dec 19, 2008)

coconut oil


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 19, 2008)

Almond oil.  Not too heavy, I can use it daily and it won't build up.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 19, 2008)

Do I have to pick just one? It depends on how I am wearing my hair...

For now since I'm wearing braids - CoCasta Oil


----------



## magviv (Dec 19, 2008)

cherezr said:


> Almond oil. Not too heavy, I can use it daily and it won't build up.


 

Same for me. Almond oil is the ONE! All the other oils make my hair dry and crunchy after a day or two.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 19, 2008)

sweet almond oil is my fav


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Dec 19, 2008)

Tie between Coconut Oil and Monoi Oil (new find).
Avocado-too greasy
Castor-just on ends
Grapeseed-Nope
Jojoba-Nope
Olive-OK, but not great
Palm-NO NO NO
Wheatgerm-There's a wheatgerm oil?


----------



## Superfly Sister (Dec 19, 2008)

I love coconut oil from head to toe 

I've forgotten all about monoi oil, I need to start using it again.


----------



## Rina (Dec 19, 2008)

I love the my virgin coconut oil. It's crazy how it works miracles.


----------



## ScorpionQueen (Dec 19, 2008)

definitely coconut oil!


----------



## Muffinz05 (Dec 19, 2008)

I love coconut oil and avocado oil.


----------



## SundaiMorn (Dec 19, 2008)

Coconut oil for sure.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2008)

Superfly Sister said:


> I love coconut oil from head to toe
> 
> I've forgotten all about monoi oil, I need to start using it again.



I agree w/coconut oil from head to toe!!


----------



## PGirl (Dec 20, 2008)

I voted for castor oil.  I find a way to use it almost everyday even if only my edges and nape.  I love the softness...

If I could have 2 votes avocado would be next.


----------



## Napp (Dec 20, 2008)

i like no oils so far. i might give coconut oil another chance though


----------



## Sanndy (Dec 20, 2008)

Definately EVOO


----------



## blessedandlucky (Dec 21, 2008)

I love almond oil for my prepoo. love it!


----------



## Americka (Jul 20, 2009)

I love castor, coconut, jojoba, and olive oil. All of them serve a different purpose for my hair:


castor oil is used on my hairline, temples, nape, and ends
coconut oil is used as a pre-poo, dc additive, moisturizer and sealant
jojoba oil is used to seal when my hair is straight
olive oil is used as a hot oil treatment


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 20, 2009)

I voted for Castor oil, but coconut is a close 2nd


----------



## keluric (Jul 20, 2009)

I may have replied before... but Monoi is now a favorite.  My hair loves it.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2009)

I couldn't vote for more than one so I voted for jojoba oil, however, there are 3 oils that are on par with each other and they are jojoba, evoo, and coconut oils. They are all my choice faves.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 20, 2009)

I voted for almond before.  But now I vote for coconut oil.


----------



## Toy (Jul 20, 2009)

Jojoba Oil is my favorite then coconut then Castor Oil .


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm like a mad scientist...I love to mix different oils together.  I may mix three or all of them (olive, coconut, castor, and jojoba oils) together and add a few drops of horsetail extract and keep it moving.


----------



## remilaku (Jul 20, 2009)

coco nut oil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
my hair just loves it!
my hair gets so soft, not too oily and not to dry, inbetween.


----------



## UGQueen (Jul 21, 2009)

tea tree oil


----------



## Nouvelle (Jul 30, 2009)

Coconut oil works for me.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jul 28, 2010)

Coconut is my favorite, with Avocado a very close second. Olive oil would be a distant third. 

I've tried Jojoba and didn't care for it.


----------



## drappedup (Jul 28, 2010)

I voted for coconut oil, but I also really love olive oil. I need to buy some more.


----------



## lea86111 (Jul 28, 2010)

well hot 6 oil is the bestest BUT since it doesn't really count, i guess i'll have to choose castor oil.  I used to really like it but now that i've tried hot 6, it doesn't even compare, yo! Lol 

i absolutely HATED coconut oil and wheatgerm oil is not doing it for me either! =( now i got this big ol' bottle in the fridge for nothing...blahhhh


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 2, 2010)

I voted coconut oil, but olive oil is also a favorite


----------



## Naturel (Aug 2, 2010)

Avocado oil.  I have experimented with avocado, olive, sweet almonds and coconut.  Avocado is the one my hair likes best, then olive.  Coconut works on my straight hair not on my natural hair, but I am trying to make it work since everyone says it's the best for hair.


----------



## biancaelyse (Aug 2, 2010)

Rice Bran Oil and Grapeseed Oil are my 2 staples right now.  Coconut Oil is 3rd followed by castor oil and shea butter in the cold months.


----------



## constance (Aug 2, 2010)

Coconut oil has worked miracles with my 4a-b hair.


----------



## DrC (Aug 2, 2010)

Sunflower, coconut, and Crisco...( yes Crisco, the oil you cook with lol)
I use the sunflower and/or coconut oil 2-3 time out the week.  I use crisco to seal my ends or on my scalp.


----------



## Tiye (Aug 2, 2010)

THEDONROSSCOLLECTION said:


> Sunflower, coconut, and Crisco...( yes Crisco, the oil you cook with lol)
> I use the sunflower and/or coconut oil 2-3 time out the week.  I use crisco to seal my ends or on my scalp.



Lot's of beauty products use hydrogenated veggie oil - including high end ones.

I don't have just one favorite oil but right now I like jamaican black castor oil and virgin coconut oil a lot. Grapeseed oil is a staple coz it absorbs well.


----------



## Curly Luul (Aug 2, 2010)

My hair adore's Argan Oil & EVOO


----------



## AFashionSlave (Aug 2, 2010)

cicilypayne said:


> Jaques Hair Oil by Jacques Ahead of Time Miami. It has a mixture of all the top oils. I love it.



Jaque and her sister used to do my relaxed short cuts back in the day. That's cool that they have a line of products. I guess they are still doing great business there.


----------



## Curlykale (Aug 5, 2010)

Grapeseed forever and ever. It would be rice bran as well if it wasn't so difficult to find in shops. 
Olive and coconut for deep conditioning.


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 6, 2010)

1. castor
2.EV coconut
3. Sweet Almond Oil
4. EVOO
5. Jojoba


----------



## FRESHstart101 (Aug 7, 2010)

i'm new to this but so far Castor Oil is whats given me the best results so far. 
It (plus "Stay Free Care Gold" & "S-Curl) makes my hair so much more softer and helped even out my texture because of my previous heat damage around the front of my hair from flat-ironing so much while wearing sew-ins. =)


----------



## omachine (Aug 7, 2010)

jojoba oil all the way...


----------



## Chan_USMC (Aug 7, 2010)

My hair is def a fan of EVOO. everytime I use it I can almost hear my hair sigh in admiration.


----------



## Anointedtoo (Aug 7, 2010)

My favorite oil is emu oil, but I use all of the listed oils except wheatgerm and Monoi.


----------



## ladylina (Aug 7, 2010)

I voted Avocado and Coconut I love them oils, I really love Coconut especially in the summer.


----------



## Ms.London (Aug 10, 2010)

Just thought i would add some uses of oils that i found....you know us lhcf ladies like to be educated first before we invest in a purchase...feel free to chime on other oils and their benefits ladies 



Basil: Oily hair. Promotes growth 

Chamomile: Fine to normal hair. Gives golden highlights 

Clary sage: All types of hair. Dandruff treatment 

Lavender: Normal hair. Scalp treatment for itchiness, dandruff, and even lice! 

Lemon: Oily hair. Gives golden highlights; treatment for dry scalp, dandruff, lice, and underactive sebaceous glands 

Myrrh: Dry hair. Treatment for dry scalp, dandruff, lice, and underactive sebaceous glands 

Patchouli: Oily hair. Dandruff treatment 

Peppermint: Dry hair. Promotes hair growth 

Rose: Fine hair. Soothes scalp 

Rosemary: Oily hair. Dandruff treatment; promotes hair growth 

Tea tree: Oily hair. Treatment for dry scalp, dandruff, lice, and underactive sebaceous glands 

Ylang-ylang: Oily hair. Dandruff treatment


----------

